# Olympus Pen EES



## BAK61 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi...new to this forum and i am now collecting cameras,but only those in working order. My question is this, can I use film higher than 200 ISO in an EES, and what kind of results can I expect..........Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## compur (Dec 14, 2010)

Set at ASA 200 and assuming the meter is working reasonably 
accurately you should have no problem using ISO 400 color
print film  in your Pen EES with little or no difference visible in 
the prints.  In fact, they may look better than prints from ISO 200 film.


----------

